# Not Another Kindle 2 Case Dilemma



## jennlibrarian (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, the title's a lie this is totally a Kindle 2 case post.

So I picked up a Kindle 2 a couple weeks ago after American Express generously reimbursed me for the Sony Reader (prs-505) that I dropped in a puddle. 
I also ordered an M-Edge Go case with the kindle but I was really disappointed when the it arrived

I'm used to the Sony Reder's super slim and very minimalistic case, which I loved. The M-Edge case was this big floppy thing that just felt klunky. So I returned it and ordered a Bobarra Thoreau Kindle case. Which is a big improvement (And on a side note, their customer service is fantastic - I highly recommend Bobarra as a company). But I still feel the case is too cumbersome. What's the point of having a sleek, slim, super awesome Kindle if your case triples the thickness?

So I need your advice: what is the slimmest, smallest, sleekest case available? I'd prefer to not spend $75+ for an Oberon or Noreve, but I would definitely consider paying a premium for something that really fits what I'm looking for. So your recommendations please!

p.s. if anybody out there is wondering how the kindle 2 compares to the Sony Reader, message me - having owned both I would be happy to share my opinion.

Thanks!

Sterling


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have found the Noreve Kindle cover, to be the slimmest, sleekest, smallest case out there. And I have tried, most of them.
The leather used on the Noreve, is also very smooth and buttery. I like the soft feel in my hands, while I read. I also prefer the rail system, to hold the Kindle in place.
Thats the only cover, I use now.
After trying Oberon, Medge, Amazon and ColeHaan.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

I also prefer to Noreve. I replaced my M-Edge Prodigy and Platform with the Noreve.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you want to read the Kindle in the case? There are a lot of nice, sleek sleeves out there....


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sterling said:


> Ok, the title's a lie this is totally a Kindle 2 case post.
> 
> So I picked up a Kindle 2 a couple weeks ago after American Express generously reimbursed me for the Sony Reader (prs-505) that I dropped in a puddle.
> I also ordered an M-Edge Go case with the kindle but I was really disappointed when the it arrived
> ...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sterling said:


> So I need your advice: what is the slimmest, smallest, sleekest case available? I'd prefer to not spend $75+ for an Oberon or Noreve, but I would definitely consider paying a premium for something that really fits what I'm looking for. So your recommendations please!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sterling


I have a Noreve and a Mivizu. If you are really looking for the sleekest slimmest smallest case for the K2 it'd probably be the Mivizu.

This is the one I have:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I too have the Mivizu Minisuit cover.  I like it very much for the slimness.  I bought a booklight from Wal-Mart another poster suggested, and it clips to a hole in the top of the cover when the cover is open and works wonderfully.  
There is another thread with some reviews about the Mivizu.  It has some good and bad qualities.  But I do like it for the sleekness.
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I always afraid that one that is too slim and trim won't do a good job of protecting my Kindle.


----------



## jennlibrarian (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, thanks everybody for the great responses so fast!  

I checked out some more pics of the mivizu on amazon's website and it definitely looked slim enough.  But I'm not sure how much I like the flip-over-the-top design as opposed to the traditional design.  I like to hold the kindle one handed as if it were a traditional paperback.  But I guess I could get used to the different design.  

So apart from the Mivizu, what do you think would be the slimmest?  From the pics, it looks like the  Cole Haan case is pretty diminutive but pics can be very deceiving, as I've learned first hand.  

Thanks again y'all!

Oh, and Shk246: American Express has a program called "purchase protection."  So if you buy something and within 90 days you break it, you break it or its is stolen Amex will reimburse you for the full amount (there is a cap on the value, I don't remember if its $1k or $10k per incident).  Pretty cool program!  And that's in addition to the fact that Amex also extends the manufacturer's warranty on your purchases by 1 year as well.  I'm not an Amex salesman, but I think the card is def. worth the annual fee.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Micizu has another case that is traditional.

deb


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sterling said:


> I like to hold the kindle one handed as if it were a traditional paperback.  But I guess I could get used to the different design.
> 
> So apart from the Mivizu, what do you think would be the slimmest?


Don't have any experience with the Cole Han so can't comment on that.

As for the Mivizu, the Noreve and the Amazon cases. 
All three work well for holding the case one handed and reading -- the fact that the Mivizu I have is the top over design didn't really affect the holding and reading at all.

Of those, the rank would be Mivizu sleekest, then Amazon then Noreve.

Of those, I used the Amazon as my everyday (for a couple of months), then got the Noreve and it became my everyday (for several months), then got the Mivizu and used it as my everyday for a couple of weeks. Switched back to my Noreve. I have a Sandy Vintage and its scarred up and marked up from use and has become an Old Friend -- much the same way a good old worn leather jacket does. I had no real problem with using the Mivizu everyday -- just got to missing my old friend. 

As for the protection aspect -- I'd put the Noreve first, then Amazon, then Mivizu. BUT, since I carry the K2 in a Baggallini sling bag all I really was looking for is something to provide a bit of screen protection and all three do that just fine.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I have the Tuff Luv cover and really like it. Slim and sleek.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Could you post pics of your Bobarra cover? I have not seen their K2 covers and am surprised you found it less bulky than the M-edge Go.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

the thoreau cover http://www.bobarra.com/cart/the-thoreau-cover-brown.html


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I would use the M-edge Go (comes in lovely colors with the hinge and right side corners) or the official Amazon Kindle with hinge. The hinge works fine and I use a bit of velcro on the Amazon cover to keep it from swinging or putting pressure on the Kindle case.  Both are sleek and protect the Kindle.

luvshihtzu


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The Mivizu has lots of colors/textures to choose from and they seem to get pretty good reviews on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Design-Leather-accessory-package-reading/dp/B002BS1ED6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1249084053&sr=8-1

The other obvious choice would be the plain ol' Amazon cover with a slipcover over it.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the Mivizu is one of the sleekest. The adjustment to the over the top opening was quick. The pyramid reading stand comes in handy when I'm eating and reading. Bottom line: it is well protected, comfortable to hold and not bad looking.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

It would be great if Mivizu, made a case for the DX 
Anyone know if they will


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> I think the Mivizu is one of the sleekest. The adjustment to the over the top opening was quick. The pyramid reading stand comes in handy when I'm eating and reading. Bottom line: it is well protected, comfortable to hold and not bad looking.


I've been using the Mivizu as my everyday cover since it arrived, and I have to agree with most of this. Plain & simple, it's slimmest and lightest cover I've found, and I adapted to the top flip rather than side opening capability much faster than I expected. The floating look and slim form factor is what won me over.

Having said that:

The quality on the Mivizu stinks. The "leather" is probably the lowest grade (if it isn't fake, which frankly I still think it is!) The lumps and bumps created during their poor assembly are distracting as heck in the light colors. I'm seeing wear on the edges of the top "hinge" after just a few weeks of use. Bottom line--if you can get it on sale or secondhand, it's a good alternative. I got mine in their brief introductory sale for around $11 total, and at that price it's what I'd expect. It's NOT worth the price they're currently charging.

I also have doubts about just how protective a case this is. There's virtually no padding, and you give up a certain amount of protection in favor of having a smaller form factor. The cover is thin enough that I doubt it would survive a full frontal impact....which my Oberon HAS done with no damage to either cover or Kindle. Because my K2 is either in a travel bag or on an easel stand in the house, it's been a non issue for me. The Cole Haans are gorgeous, but they're essentially scratch protectors as their covers are too flexible to provide adequate impact protection.

I'm still waiting on a Noreve I ordered *8 weeks ago*, so they're not exactly on my current list of recommendations either.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm still waiting on a Noreve I ordered 8 weeks ago, so they're not exactly on my current list of recommendations either.  


Wow, thats a long time. Did you try calling there office in Los Angeles, and asking whats up 
I want to order a DX cover in Ocean Blue, because when they are released, they will only be in black.
But I really don't want to, wait months.
You should call!


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm still waiting on a Noreve I ordered *8 weeks ago*, so they're not exactly on my current list of recommendations either.


What case did you order?

The cases for the DX should be available soon. I want the vintage case for the DX.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ordered the Sandy Vintage, and yes, I've been in repeated contact with them.  If it doesn't ship this week --  it's already overdue from the latest deadline they sent me -- then I'm going to cancel the order.  But certainly there's absolutely NO way I can recommend them to anyone at this point.  They've never once contacted me about the delays; I've had to initiate every conversation.  Exceptionally poor customer service!


----------

